# SOP Mix



## bradger (Oct 31, 2019)

Just made a mix ready to go science i use them a lot recently, calling it SOP mix 














	

		
			
		

		
	
 this one had 
32 g Pepper corns
20 g oregano
32 grams Sea salt (coarse)


----------

